# Welcome back!



## Janice (Sep 30, 2006)

The upgrade is complete, everything went smoothly related to the forum software. The additions to the forum software were a little pesky, but I'm really tired so I'm going to get some rest and work on the last kinks tommorow. If you notice any bugs or quirks please report them in this thread. Thank you!


----------



## Juneplum (Oct 2, 2006)




----------

